# Neither Grass nor Gdal Build Because They Depend on Each Other



## unAmygdala (May 9, 2010)

Build fails for databases/grass and gdal (or gdal-grass).  Grass build fails because it requires gdal.  Gdal fails because it requires grass.

When trying to build databases/grass, I get:


```
configure: error: --with-grass=/usr/local/grass requested, but libraries not found!
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]sunpoet@sunpoet.net[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/graphics/gdal/work/gdal-1.6.0/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
```

When trying to build gdal or gdal-grass (I've tried each):


```
configure: error: --with-grass=/usr/local/grass requested, but libraries not found!
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]sunpoet@sunpoet.net[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/graphics/gdal/work/gdal-1.6.0/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```

I have my make config "WITH GRASS SUPPORT" checked in gdal.  gdal-grass has no options to configure.  gdal-grass has the same make build error.  Before trying make build for each of the ports, I tried portmaster databases/grass ... that failed building gdal with the same configure error message.

Is this a simple redundancy that can be fixed by installing gdal w/o grass then installing grass, then possibly rebuilding gdal w/ grass support (or otherwise pass some option to make), or more complicated?  Should I contact the port maintainer or is this a FreeBSD ports issue?

I don't see anything obvious in /usr/ports/graphics/gdal/work/gdal-1.6.0/config.log but if its important to this particular dependency situation, I'd be happy to upload it to a place of your choosing.


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD pandora.local 7.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE #0: Sun Mar 21 06:15:01 UTC 2010     [email]root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2010)

I read through the dependencies and Makefiles, and I suggest:

1. install gdal without grass support
2. install grass (it requires gdal to build)
3. deinstall gdal
4. install gdal with grass support

And yes, the maintainer should be aware of this cyclic dependency. When building gdal with grass support, it requires /usr/local/grass, but that gets created by building grass, which depends on gdal. Etc.


----------



## jotawski (Jun 25, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I read through the dependencies and Makefiles, and I suggest:
> 
> 1. install gdal without grass support
> 2. install grass (it requires gdal to build)
> ...



i have to disable php option for gdal as well in order to completely install gdal.
am now re installing gdal with grass support.

anyway, many thanks for your reminding of this cyclic dependency.

gdal withgrass support is completed but when i start grass62, i got this error.


```
[~] % cat grass62-ask.out 
Script started on Thu Jun 24 14:58:30 2010
% grass62
Searching for web browser, but neither konqueror, nor mozilla, opera, netscape found.

WELCOME TO GRASS              Version 6.2.3         2007

   1) Have at your side all available GRASS tutorials

   2) When working on your location, the following materials
      are extremely useful:
      - A topo map of your area
      - Current catalog of available computer maps

   3) Check the GRASS webpages for feedback mailinglists and more:
      [url]http://grass.itc.it/[/url]
      [url]http://grass.ibiblio.edu/[/url]

Hit RETURN to continue

Starting GRASS ...
Error in startup script: list element in quotes followed by "Ã Â¸Ã Â¸Â³" instead of space
    while executing
"foreach i [exec ls -a [exec pwd]] {
        if { [string compare $i "."] != 0 &&  [string compare $i ".."] != 0 &&  [file isdirectory $i] } {
         ..."
    (procedure "gisSetWindow" line 244)
    invoked from within
"gisSetWindow"
    invoked from within
"if { [searchGISRC $gisrc_name] } {
   gisSetWindow
}"
    (file "/usr/local/grass/etc/gis_set.tcl" line 903)
Error in Tcl/Tk startup. If necessary, please
report this error to the GRASS developers.
Switching to text mode now.
Hit RETURN to continue...
exit

Script done on Thu Jun 24 15:00:21 2010
```


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 26, 2010)

If you're building from source, can you `# pkg_add -r grass gdal` and then use portmaster or portupgrade to get to the most recent version?  Or is that just an alcohol-infused hallucination?


----------



## jotawski (Jun 26, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> If you're building from source, can you `# pkg_add -r grass gdal` and then use portmaster or portupgrade to get to the most recent version?  Or is that just an alcohol-infused hallucination?



thanks indeed for your time but errors that always given when i invoke grass62 is still annoying me.

there is no problem with installing now after gdal-without-grass, grass, gdal-with-grass-support cycle.

am looking at tcl,tk now but i have no knowledge with these two things.  so when those errors will disappear .

many thanks once again.


----------



## jotawski (Jul 2, 2010)

hi sirs,

i have just , by chance, realized that only root can run grass62 and entering graphic mode without errors that i faced.

very strang indeed.

apologized me for disturbing the forum again and again.


----------

